# Air Cleaner User SNAFU



## RickKr (Jun 19, 2018)

Gotta laugh at myself. 

About a half year ago, I installed a SuperMax air cleaner in my shop (garage). A real pain to get hung from the ceiling, but it had been working great, or so I though, until a month or two ago. It started making a noise, which grew until I could not stand to use it and wasn't. It was clearly something dragging onthe squirrel cage fan. 

I called support (Laguna Tools) over a week ago. Apparently, they are going through fits with a phone system upgrade, which seems to be largely resolved now. Anyway, yesterday, after putting in a call and actually reaching someone, only to be "referred" to support with "I'll send this over to tech support". 

So, I'm sitting there, thinking, this has got to be something simple. So, I got out my ladder and climbed up there an looked at the exit/control panel end. Nothing. Went to the intake/filter side. Took out both filters and I see these white things above and below the squirrel cage housing. "What are those?" Styrofoam shipping protectors, wrapped in plastic bags. Tags of the bags had been sucked into the fan enough to rub and cause the noise. Removed them and all is great again. 

I thought, why didn't the instructions tell me about these? Looking, apparently a bit closer than before - they did - specifically that they were there and must be removed. Got a call this morning from tech support. They tells me this is their number one call topic. We chatted for a while and he sends me his direct email for if there is every anything more. 

All good now, air cleaner runs quieter than I recall it ever being. Perhaps because it now has full air flow capacity. Perhaps just my imagination. We are our own worst enemies, sometimes. 

Rick


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

"We have met the enemy, and he is us!" LOL! Glad you got it sorted out, Rick.

David


----------

